
Motherboard and VICE Are Building a Community Internet Network - pavel_lishin
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5djd7/motherboard-and-vice-are-building-a-community-internet-network-to-protect-net-neutrality
======
ColinWright
Offered without comment:

[https://vulpine.club/@rey/99176280483351916](https://vulpine.club/@rey/99176280483351916)

